# Increasing hp on 25hp Suzuki to 30hp



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I just bought a new 25hp Suzuki 4 stroke tiller. I've heard of some people upgrading the hp of the motor by a simple switch of a part or two if they're similar enough. They have the same piston displacement, same bore x stroke, and same gear ratio. Is there a simple change to upgrade my motor to a 30hp, and is there any detrimental effects with doing this? Thanks!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

This was covered before on here by @GatorFan321 on his Ankona.
I didn't read the whole thread after searching but I'm pretty sure this discusses what you're after. 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/suzuki-25-to-30.39382/#post-312331


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

You need 2 things for the new df25a, ECM and remove the throttle restrictor plate. Don't take it in like that for warranty work! Parts list http://www.brownspoint.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=68783 http://cheapsuzukiparts.net/Suzuki/33920-94L40?sort=p.price&order=ASC&page=2646


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the help guys! That's exactly what I'm looking for. Should push my gheenoe classic pretty good.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

lsunoe said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help guys! That's exactly what I'm looking for. Should push my gheenoe classic pretty good.


Read the threads on props before you start spending money.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Don't take it in like that for warranty work!


And if I were to perform this switch, could I simply change the ECU back to original to bring it in for warranty work?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> And if I were to perform this switch, could I simply change the ECU back to original to bring it in for warranty work?


Simply? It's not that simple. There may be some legal issues as well. Also figure you're only increasing your hp by 25%, you will be lucky to see a 2-3 mph increase on the top end. So that's what, a couple hundred dollars per mph increase?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The suzuki ECM shows the hours so if the motor has 200 hrs and the 25 EMC has 20 hrs it's gonna look a little fishy LOL. Jmrodandgun is spot on about the small speed increase. It's not worth the money and hassle. My old suzuki df25a pushed my lt25 pretty good and the fuel economy was amazing. If you want speed get a 3 cylinder suzuki or yamaha 2 stroke 30hp. My old modified 30hp yamaha ran just shy of 40 mph on the lt25.


----------

